
Show HN: Same Day Tech Support for Your Parents - danielpetkevich
Help Button is a marketplace that connects folks age 45+ who are having trouble using software with digital natives who can help them.<p>So when your Mom asks you how to create an Apple Photobook, you can send her to www.gethelpbutton.com, where she&#x27;ll push a big blue &quot;help button&quot; and get a call the same day from a digital native who&#x27;ll help her out over the phone, by screensharing, or by remotely controlling her desktop.<p>www.gethelpbutton.com
======
1123581321
Interesting idea. Am I signing up on behalf of someone else and creating some
sort of account for them? It might be good to show what the experience will be
like for the recipient with a video. If a technically challenged person
expected to sign up for their own account I don’t think it’s intuitive enough;
I wouldn’t send someone to the homepage to navigate on their own.

